

Web: As Seen By The Color Blind - reazalun
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2008/07/24/as-seen-by-the-color-blind/

======
alex_c
As someone with very mild red-green colorblindness (based on the article,
probably protanomaly or deuteranomaly), I'm not really ever affected on the
web. However, I HATE it when games (often puzzle games) use red and green
color coding. I see them as distinct colors, but for certain shades, the
contrast between them is very slight, which makes the game a lot more
difficult and frustrating.

I guess it's one of those things where if no one on the team suffers from it,
they have no real reason to consider it.

~~~
Oompa
I'm in the same boat. That's why I'm glad when games, like Peggle, or Enemy
Territory: Quake Wars (not really a puzzle game, but still works for the
example) have options for color blind people. It's not that always difficult
to add, but makes a huge difference to the end user, if they're colorblind.

------
silencio
Colorblind people are only just one small group that need to be considered.
Since not many sites use a blatantly impossible color scheme (truth be told
the last time I've been told by a colorblind friend that there was a problem
was back when Apple used red and green dots for iPhone availability (2g, not
3g), now Apple's using shapes and colors), I'd say the bigger accessibility
travesty I can think of now are sites that use image-based captchas with no
alternatives (audio, answer a question, etc.). Grrrr.

Not to say I don't think much of colorblindness (I still test for that on the
sites I work on, there are some excellent tools around for that purpose), and
not to say that I love spam, but I hate those particular types of captchas.

